# show web site



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kershkova said:


> ok this is the showing org. In my area npha www.nphainfo.com so like i just wanted to show every one like how i did last show seson i went in beginer western rider and got 4th over all i only did half the seson of that when i got outlaw. !2 and under i got 6th and in open gymkana i got 19th lol i did mostly novice but thats not a rated class so here is a link to the points page western points 2008 im zoe buckingham with zippo behind bars or champion of dorrance i acsoly did good for my first year doing western pleasure.


great job


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks it was my first year doing wp too i only did games,showmanshp, and trail in shows before this year


----------

